# External checks



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi folks,

I was just wondering if somebody could help me out in understanding what does it mean by "external checks". I came to know that generally for high risk countries the external checks may delay the processing of visa grant.

Do these checks mean by employment verifications or enquiry with respective country's government agencies such as income tax dept etc. 

Could someone pls throw some light on this. 


Thanks in advance
SS


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

satyams said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was just wondering if somebody could help me out in understanding what does it mean by "external checks". I came to know that generally for high risk countries the external checks may delay the processing of visa grant.
> 
> ...


yes, HR country applicants might see some(usually lot of) delay in their application processing. it can be anything to verify that the information you gave to DIAC is genuine or not . I don't think they do something with income tax but for employment verifications are common. applicants for Pakistan can throw more light on this as they are worst hit on processing times due to these checks. i heard that they do it using 3rd party agencies!


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

The checks are done on all applicants. However some countries respond faster than others. For example when ASIO and DIAC request data on a British subject usually they receive response within 7-14 days. While Brazil takes 6 months. 
High risk countries checks may involve : Interpol queries, internal revenue and tax request, local police contact, university and employment checks.


----------

